# Homemade liquid laundry detergent



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I didn't want to thread drift the other thread.

Do you use Fels Napta or Zote? How much of each if making a 5 gal bucket? 
I used Fels Napta the first time I made it and Zote today when I made it.

The Fels Napta is a 5.5 oz bar and the Zote is 14 oz.

Which do you prefer?


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Fels Naptha, Zote, Octagon, ivory and even homemade lye soap will work.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

I just recently made my first 5 gallon bucket of soap with the Zote, don't recall what size but definitely larger than a regular bar size. Worked beautifully, gelled completely, made great soap! Good thing I had saved a bunch of soap jugs!


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

The zote bar is bigger. Your 14 oz bar was probably a double bar size.


----------

